# Comunidade MeteoPT no feminino!



## joseoliveira (7 Mai 2009 às 02:14)

Olá a *todas* 
A partilha de opiniões, como todos sabemos, é uma das razões da existência da comunicação independentemente do género. Pelo que percebo, neste espaço, a comunicação no feminino não tem sido suficientemente expressivo! 
Provavelmente estima-se que este espaço não é muito direccionado às senhoras, ou num termo + carinhoso, ás meninas; obviamente surge a questão: porquê pensar assim?
Erroneamente (deduzo) pensar-se-ia que isto é só para homens!
Acredito que a diversificação de opiniões passa por compreender que os “dois lados” são muito importantes para um contínuo enriquecimento deste fórum.
Já alguém o disse: “valia a pena pensar nisto!!!”


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2009 às 08:50)

Bom dia!

Há um tópico em tudo idêntico aqui:

Eu quero fazer um apelo às mulheres para participarem também no fórum


----------



## Veterano (7 Mai 2009 às 08:58)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá a *todas*
> Provavelmente estima-se que este espaço não é muito direccionado às senhoras, ou num termo + carinhoso, ás meninas; obviamente surge a questão: porquê pensar assim?



 Aqui no fórum até temos a preocupação de baptizar as depressões mais profundas que nos visitam com nomes femininos, sinal do carinho especial que nutrimos pelo chamado sexo fraco.

 Há tantos assuntos, para além da metereologia, que abordamos, era importante, por exemplo, uma menina abrir um tópico de culinária, ou de moda, porque não?.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mai 2009 às 02:11)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Há um tópico em tudo idêntico aqui:
> 
> Eu quero fazer um apelo às mulheres para participarem também no fórum



AnDré, por lapso não o tinha visto, mas nada está perdido.
Numa renovada perspectiva fica o lembrete!



Veterano disse:


> Há tantos assuntos, para além da metereologia, que abordamos, era importante, por exemplo, uma menina abrir um tópico de culinária, ou de moda, porque não?.



Veterano, não havendo um limite específico quanto à variedade de temas e não correndo o risco de que nos chamassem de machistas, seria viável.


----------



## Sirilo (8 Mai 2009 às 20:10)

Acuso-me:assobio:
Apesar do nick masculino que escolhi, por trás deste está uma "sinhora".


----------



## Veterano (8 Mai 2009 às 20:27)

Sirilo disse:


> Acuso-me:assobio:
> Apesar do nick masculino que escolhi, por trás deste está uma "sinhora".



  E se calhar bem bonita, por sinal! Não há que ter receio de participar, só virá dar mais alegria a este fórum...


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mai 2009 às 23:31)

Veterano disse:


> E se calhar bem bonita, por sinal! Não há que ter receio de participar, só virá dar mais alegria a este fórum...



Não poderia estar mais de acordo!


----------



## Sirilo (12 Mai 2009 às 11:26)

joseoliveira disse:


> Não poderia estar mais de acordo!



 :assobio:


----------

